# Who are the most annoying people on the INTERNET?



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

The Phandom, most Tumblr users, beauty guru's and many many more.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2016)

I like to call them the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee, because they're all a gang of morons who shop at Victoria's Secret and make people's lives miserable. They should start a forum of their own, and all the topics would be related to how much they hate certain people. Lovely!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 17, 2016)

1. Me
2. Myself
3. I


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> I like to call them the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee, because they're all a gang of morons who shop at Victoria's Secret and make people's lives miserable. They should start a forum of their own, and all the topics would be related to how much they hate certain people. Lovely!



Is this a quote from Bowie? XD


----------



## Licorice (Oct 17, 2016)

SJWS and weebs.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2016)

Uhh....mostly super sensitive people who feel like they have to get offended about....not really that offensive things....
Also people who feel the need to attack others about stupid things, and cause unnecessary arguments 


....and weebs / koreaboos lmao


----------



## himeki (Oct 17, 2016)

people who think having a disability or illness gives them a right to do whatever they want without respect for others


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

The special snowflakes, most trolls aka the offensives, most fandoms, specifically the feminists that get turned into memes (I dunno what else to call them), and edgelords I guess? I don't dislike all weebs. The weebs I do dislike fall into that fandom category, most of the time.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 17, 2016)

Video game console fanboys


----------



## Tensu (Oct 17, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> I like to call them the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee, because they're all a gang of morons who shop at Victoria's Secret and make people's lives miserable. They should start a forum of their own, and all the topics would be related to how much they hate certain people. Lovely!



Lol these people are the worst


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2016)

Onision
"Anti-SJW, Pro-Logic"
TERFs
Art thieves


----------



## Greggy (Oct 17, 2016)

SJWs and Tumblr "feminists". Sounds redundant, but whatevs. MRAs are as equally as annoying too.
I'm also a little bit annoyed by het shippers, maybe I'm just a bit biased. Hey, hey, don't get me wrong, gay shippers that only ship to fetishize is also wrong and annoying, but there's something in het that ticks me off more than gay.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2016)

people who use harambe memes
sjw
people who steal dank memes and say it was made by them
people who use the dog filter on snapchat
etc.


----------



## axo (Oct 17, 2016)

People who try so hard to be rebellious or edgy and are always like "Omg, this song is so depressing it really represents me" and then flip off anyone who tries to help them because "No I can handle it on my own, I'm tough, I don't need anyone else, you'd just weight me down" when really they don't have anything to complain about. I'm not talking about people who are actually depressed or have other mental health issues. It's just that rebels and edgelords or whatever they're called really piss me off. One of my friends started going through her edgy phase and it's just death, death, death all the damn time. Anytime anyone says anything even remotely heartwarming she says "Ewwwwwwww, can't we talk about something fun, like death, instead?" Literally quoting her exact words. I don't want to dump her as a friend though, I think she can break through this phase and go back to her old happy self. *But in all seriousness, when people are "edgy" for fun or on purpose it really feels like they're mocking or using mental illness as a trend to make themselves more interesting.*


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2016)

social justice ****


----------



## boujee (Oct 17, 2016)

try-hards
like the type that try to be funny but it ain't working


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 17, 2016)

People who hang out in these big like gang groups I guess you could say..? Just really large groups. And all they do is nitpick and put people down by saying nasty things to people, literally just large groups that bully, or just trolls in general, as well as attention seekers.


----------



## ams (Oct 17, 2016)

People who are really overtly mean to others. I mean we all lose our tempers, but for some people that's just their baseline.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone who can't handle a joke.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 17, 2016)

literally 80% of tumblr, 4chan, trolls in general, *catfish*, joey graceffa, miranda sings (my god someone just put a cork in her already), the toy youtube channels who literally get 1,000,000 views in .2 seconds because they title it 'winnie the pooh cars 2 lps blind bag frozen disney monsters inc SURPRISE EGG!'


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> I like to call them the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee, because they're all a gang of morons who shop at Victoria's Secret and make people's lives miserable. They should start a forum of their own, and all the topics would be related to how much they hate certain people. Lovely!



You took the words right out my mouth, literally.

First time I've ever been quoted here!


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

Bowie said:


> You took the words right out my mouth, literally.
> 
> First time I've ever been quoted here!



Lmao, I'm dying.


----------



## Envy (Oct 17, 2016)

Bronies, creepers/male users who only talk to you for one certain reason, misogynistic nerd boys, PC gamers, people who refer to themselves as 'gamers' in general, hatedoms in general, a great portion of the anime fandom, people who are obsessive about others' spelling/grammar (I've seen someone refuse to answer a member's topic question because they spelled a series-specific hard-to-spell term wrong. The member who did that should have been warned).


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 17, 2016)

-Most of the Tumblr community
-Weeaboos/Koreaboos
-Special Snowflakes
-Leafyishere


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2016)

Social Justice Warriors
People that lash out at you for having different opinions
Spoiled brats
Pessimists (like on the system boards on GameFAQs)
People who harass others online

That's pretty much who I hate most on the internet.


----------



## Alex518 (Oct 17, 2016)

trump supporters, republicans, racists, homophobes, extreme sjws, the list goes on.


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

people who can't handle jokes, trolls who think that it's funny to say extremely rude things behind a computer screen, same for scammers on websites, like why would you scam little kids on a kid website that's just extremely immature and low. people like that have no heart. sjws who make everything a ****ing argument, and really edgy people who think they're special because they listen to different music, and post things about depression and acting like it's cool to have mental illnesses?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2016)

LGBT+ supporters who insult people who have a different opinion about genders

People who expect good medical advice from random people on the Internet

People who take everything personally and/or are easily offended


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 18, 2016)

anti-sjws, terfs, swerfs, people that use the term "tumblr genders/pronouns," men that can't respect boundaries, fatphobic people, and people with "traditional values"/who are "old-fashioned."

i've had bad experiences with people that fit that last category..


----------



## moonford (Oct 18, 2016)

Straight people who are against the LGBT+ community. 
People who are in the LGBT+ community and are against another gender, sexuality etc, I'm disgusted with you, you know the struggle these people go through.


Trump & Clinton supporters, Trumps are worse. Idiots.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

tbt lololololololl

 hhhhh and most of reddit, 9gag, 4chan, so many twitter n tumblr fandoms (...... top, anime, youtubers, kpop mostly) 

conservative ppl who are offended by ppl being offended r always Fun


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

Dudes that like to complain about womens health and womens rights are the majority of my annoyance list.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> Dudes that like to complain about womens health and womens rights are the majority of my annoyance list.



Yeah, those "bros" thinking that stuff is bs are just annoying. I'd like them to have the same harsh treatment.

Anyways, most egdy and salty people around trying to be cool, sjw's, overly zealous and rabid people withing the lgbtq+ community, feminazi tumblr people, wannabe-hippies, rabid kpop fans etc.


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, those "bros" thinking that stuff is bs are just annoying. I'd like them to have the same harsh treatment.
> 
> Anyways, most egdy and salty people around trying to be cool, sjw's, overly zealous and rabid people withing the lgbtq+ community, feminazi tumblr people, wannabe-hippies, rabid kpop fans etc.



The ones that sit on their 'high horse' and ***** about paying for womens contraception but think viagra is the bees-knees. Eugh. Glad I'm not the only one friend.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> The ones that sit on their 'high horse' and ***** about paying for womens contraception but think viagra is the bees-knees. Eugh. Glad I'm not the only one friend.



Yeah, those bros can go rot. And I like how a lot of them get away with it just because they are indeed males and/or people agree just cause it would seem more legit rather than appear as a 'chicken' with "female opinions" in front of them or stuff ugh.


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, those bros can go rot. And I like how a lot of them get away with it just because they are indeed males and/or people agree just cause it would seem more legit rather than appear as a 'chicken' with "female opinions" in front of them or stuff ugh.



Right? Anyone who piggybacks an opinion because it's cool is weak. That's a true annoyance.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> Right? Anyone who piggybacks an opinion because it's cool is weak. That's a true annoyance.



Yeah. Or those dudebros degrading certain opinions to be "female" so they are supposed to sound weak or stuff. Eugh.

Also those rabid shipping people, especially if it's real people and those shipping being all srs bsns about it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 18, 2016)

The keyboard warriors annoy me. Those who think they can gang up on people and say what they want because they're anonymous. It's just cowardly. If you wouldn't say it to someone's face, why say it online?
People who pick others up on their spellings also wind me up. I've had somebody try to do it to me on here before, it was literally a word my phone changed as I missed off the apostrophe when typing so it altered it. They thought they were clever to pull me up on it. Just makes people look really immature. 
Then people who aren't capable of a discussion without insulting others. They give their opinion and then get rude when you give yours if they disagree. 

Lots of people annoy me on the internet


----------



## Caius (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah. Or those dudebros degrading certain opinions to be "female" so they are supposed to sound weak or stuff. Eugh.
> 
> Also those rabid shipping people, especially if it's real people and those shipping being all srs bsns about it.



Actually know someone at irl work like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Caius said:


> Actually know someone at irl work like this.



Dear spaghetti god, hope they don't bring too much toxic into your life :x

Also yeah certain types of art critique people around the webs...


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2016)

Most people on the internet are annoying. Not to be edgy but... It's hard to avoid people like this practically anywhere you go on the internet. YouTube commenters are probably the worst kinds of people.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Most people on the internet are annoying. Not to be edgy but... It's hard to avoid people like this practically anywhere you go on the internet. YouTube commenters are probably the worst kinds of people.



Yes.. especially those who make large political debates in the comment fields.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2016)

Super sensitive people. 

thread/


----------



## Envy (Oct 18, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> conservative ppl who are offended by ppl being offended r always Fun



Right.

"People are too offended by things nowadays"
*sees that for the holiday season, Starbucks released a plain green cup instead of their cups from the past years with [secular] Christmas symbols*
"How dare you! *throws a hissy fit*"


----------



## Togekid (Oct 18, 2016)

People who take offense to everything. Smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2016)

Togekid said:


> People who take offense to everything. Smh



These people need to grow up. I don't care if they are kids or teenagers. And if they are 20+ and still get offended at everything, they seriously have a problem. That's what I should tell the safe space people.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 18, 2016)

> I hate it when people spell you're wrong





> wow thats really mean, i have a learning disability ;; (as you can see i can spell perfectly fine but feel sorry for me and pity me please)


****ing learn to spell you're then it's not that hard


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 18, 2016)

Both extreme sides when it comes to issues such as social justice, to the point where it's literally just people personally attacking/insulting people who have different opinions than they do.

People who really just go out of their way to bully/harass/upset people online.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> These people need to grow up. I don't care if they are kids or teenagers. And if they are 20+ and still get offended at everything, they seriously have a problem. That's what I should tell the safe space people.



Yeah and they act all victims about it too. If you can't handle different views and opinions, go back to your own closed world. It's one thing if people are directly rude and bullying but if they can't handle simpler things... just no. But yeah all those edgy salt people getting offended by every little thing online.. ugh.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2016)

People who ship real people............... why............


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 18, 2016)

People who are flat out rude to others and people who think they are so high and mighty for talking smack about millennials. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

People ranting to you 24*7 about the same thing. Like, bro I'm not your personal psychiatrist and I don't think it's too good to ask for advice on a random forum with strangers. Also regardless, if you are too much you shouldn't be offended.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2016)

Wait wait I got the definite answer


Facebook moms who still share minion memes


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

terfs
the really cringe worthy kiddos who just found the internet. 
90% of the kpop fandom tbh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't like the kind of people who try to shove their opinions down others' throats and not even care about their opinions. That and when people are being very disrespectful towards someone's opinion being calmly stated. That's the kind of thing that makes me feel like I have to keep my mouth shut unless I want to end up in a long, pointless debate where the other person will continue until they think they "won."


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

nvll said:


> Wait wait I got the definite answer
> 
> 
> Facebook moms who still share minion memes



ok wow glad i don't have fb lol

also yeah i kinda agree with funko's.. idek i never got into them but then i haven't really found someone i would want anyways.


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 18, 2016)

Rabid fans/haters of stuff (I don't care if you like Care Bears or Littlest Pet Shop, I like My Little Pony, but don't be rabid about your like or dislike of it), trolls, those PC people (once Buzzfeed made a really cute post about a pooch who had a maternity shoot done, and people in the comments section were all, "If you adopt from a breeder, you are a horrible human being! Those pups are replacing shelter dogs!" Well, those breeder dogs need homes too! If not, then guess where they go? THE SHELTER!), spammers, and the special snowflakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Rabid fans/haters of stuff (I don't care if you like Care Bears or Littlest Pet Shop, I like My Little Pony, but don't be rabid about your like or dislike of it), trolls, those PC people (once Buzzfeed made a really cute post about a pooch who had a maternity shoot done, and people in the comments section were all, "If you adopt from a breeder, you are a horrible human being! Those pups are replacing shelter dogs!" Well, those breeder dogs need homes too! If not, then guess where they go? THE SHELTER!), spammers, and the special snowflakes.



What's a special snowflake? I never heard of that in terms of talking about people.


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah and they act all victims about it too. If you can't handle different views and opinions, go back to your own closed world. It's one thing if people are directly rude and bullying but if they can't handle simpler things... just no. But yeah all those edgy salt people getting offended by every little thing online.. ugh.



Those people bug the f***ing crap outta me. I call them "The PC people." Because political correctness is _sooooo_ flipping important. For example, I saw an article once called "50 Organizational Tips for OCD People." I dig that stuff, and once I was done, I browsed the comments section. Oh. My. God. There were rabid people shouting "OCD is a real mental disorder! Change the article title! If you disagree, than you need to die in a hole!" and bull like that. OCD is a real disorder, and I'm not saying it isn't, but it's an article title on Buzzfeed, of all places. Grow up a little. They ended up changing it, but it was crazy!



Apple2012 said:


> What's a special snowflake? I never heard of that in terms of talking about people.



It's one of those people who think that they are _sooo_ great, and argue everyone else's opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Those people bug the f***ing crap outta me. I call them "The PC people." Because political correctness is _sooooo_ flipping important. For example, I saw an article once called "50 Organizational Tips for OCD People." I dig that stuff, and once I was done, I browsed the comments section. Oh. My. God. There were rabid people shouting "OCD is a real mental disorder! Change the article title!" and bull like that. OCD is a real disorder, and I'm not saying it isn't, but it's an article title on Buzzfeed, of all places. Grow up a little. They ended up changing it, but it was crazy!



"PC people" being "Social Justice Warriors" in my dictionary. I don't handle those people very kindly. I actually think political correctness is un-American since it's not compatible with the first Amendment. If I'm forced to change my articles for having something politically incorrect, I would tell them that they shouldn't live in the US if they don't respect my rights and tell them to move to another country. I know that's extreme, but I'm at that point.



> It's one of those people who think that they are _sooo_ great, and argue everyone else's opinion.



Thanks for telling me what that means.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 18, 2016)

nvll said:


> Wait wait I got the definite answer
> 
> 
> Facebook moms who still share minion memes



omg this is literally so true I'm dead


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 18, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> "PC people" being "Social Justice Warriors" in my dictionary. I don't handle those people very kindly. I actually think political correctness is un-American since it's not compatible with the first Amendment. If I'm forced to change my articles for having something politically incorrect, I would tell them that they shouldn't live in the US if they don't respect my rights and tell them to move to another country. I know that's extreme, but I'm at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me what that means.



You are welcome, and I'm sure someone else has a different definition, but I completely, totally, 100% love your way of dealing with the PC nuts. The only issue is, not everyone on the internet is American. I live in the USA, but not everyone does. Also, cyberbullies can go **** themselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> omg this is literally so true I'm dead



Yes, this is annoying xd


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2016)

a lot of the kpop fandom

they get on my nerves especially armies

"any armies here xD" shhhh


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 18, 2016)

Most annoying people on the internet to me would have to be the people who hold the popular "unpopular" opinions so they can act self righteous when people argue with them. 

Their argument usually consists of something similar to "you disagree with me therefore I am right" because they see their position as the underdog despite it being quite the opposite. I unfortunately live with one of these people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Togekid said:


> People who take offense to everything. Smh





Apple2012 said:


> These people need to grow up. I don't care if they are kids or teenagers. And if they are 20+ and still get offended at everything, they seriously have a problem. That's what I should tell the safe space people.



Enter: People who get offended at other people finding things offensive.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 18, 2016)

Offensive and overly sensitive people who are rude and get so butt hurt over everything.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 18, 2016)

My summoning worked. Guys I may be a wizard.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 18, 2016)

um
so basically i probably fall into this category but children who still think that the world revolves around them and that the world will treat them as kindly as their parents/teachers/other adults in their life simply because they have been treated like so thus far
i mean, when you think about it, you realize that if that's all they've experienced then it can be easily extrapolated to a larger societal basis, i.e. the internet.
the real bull**** starts when they won't admit their flaws or smh.  like, i was cringey before (and probably still am), but the difference in me between then and now is that i realize that i'm cringe-inducing and would rather not impose that upon other people, seeing how i don't like the 12-year-olds on the bus because they remind me of my uninhibited expression in the past
/rant


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 19, 2016)

PewDiePie
Feminists
SJWs
Liberals who think their opinions are the correct one


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)

To add on to my "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee quote, I really get irritated by people who are negative all the time. Constant streams of negative thoughts, especially from people you see almost everyday, is really bad stuff. When you're around negative people you get dragged into that negativity yourself. It's not good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> You are welcome, and I'm sure someone else has a different definition, but I completely, totally, 100% love your way of dealing with the PC nuts. The only issue is, not everyone on the internet is American. I live in the USA, but not everyone does. Also, cyberbullies can just go away.



If they aren't American, I will tell them that we Americans have the freedom of speech. We should even be allowed to say stuff that aren't politically correct. I don't care about what the world wants.

But the problem with SJWs is that they don't respect our freedoms. They think their emotions are more important. That is clearly un-American.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> If they aren't American, I will tell them that we Americans have the freedom of speech. We should even be allowed to say stuff that aren't politically correct. I don't care about what the world wants.
> 
> But the problem with SJWs is that they don't respect our freedoms. They think their emotions are more important. That is clearly un-American.



All freedom of speech means is that you can voice your opinion without getting in _legal_ trouble for it, it has nothing to do with "being able to trigger the the sjws" or whatever

Why is a Canadian the one teaching the Americans this


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> All freedom of speech means is that you can voice your opinion without getting in _legal_ trouble for it, it has nothing to do with "being able to trigger the the sjws" or whatever
> 
> Why is a Canadian the one teaching the Americans this



Whenever people bring up Freedom of Speech they never seem to understand what it actually means. 


What I want to know is why people in this thread are so obsessed with the SJWs they've never and probably never will interact with in their lives as though they're lizardpeople living among us wearing human skin.


----------



## ams (Oct 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Whenever people bring up Freedom of Speech they never seem to understand what it actually means.



Totally agree with this. Somehow people use this to justify parading around pretending they don't have a responsibility to treat others kindly. As if their right to say and do whatever they want overrides others' rights to live without harassment. 'Murica.


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 19, 2016)

SJW's and Anti-SJW's. There is no in between with these people. You either are or you aren't. The Anti side have become just as bad as the very people they criticize un-ironically.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2016)

- people who are so easily offended/ those who get triggered by pretty much anything. those people have some extreme self esteem issues or something.

- people who force their opinions on others. "but it's a fact", no ***** shut up it's not.

- people who's self worth depends on putting others down and cover their actions with labels, you know, "sugar coating".

- people who take advantage of others who's native language isn't English, also those who when you tell them English isn't your native language they go "well same here but I still can type better (because my English is better than yours duh)". I've met people here who are like that, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> If they aren't American, I will tell them that we Americans have the freedom of speech. We should even be allowed to say stuff that aren't politically correct. I don't care about what the world wants.
> 
> But the problem with SJWs is that they don't respect our freedoms. They think their emotions are more important. That is clearly un-American.



i found th most annoying type of ppl on the internet


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> and probably never will interact with in their lives as though they're lizardpeople living among us wearing human skin.



Show of hands if ur a lizard person _and_ a SJW


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

People who can't go a day without saying stuff like " Murica is da best country ever I live here lol, now I'm going to shove all of my Muricas laws down your throat, HahHAhahHHHa!"

Yep, these people.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 19, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> - people who are so easily offended/ those who get triggered by pretty much anything. those people have some extreme self esteem issues or something.
> 
> - people who force their opinions on others. "but it's a fact", no ***** shut up it's not.
> 
> ...




Yes!the very smug people who can't stand to hear other opinions. I am all for discussion and enjoy debating time to time, some people just can't do it without being insulting and claiming they are completely in the right. I don't really understand why some people get involved in discussions if they're of the view that their opinion is the only one which is correct?

The thing about putting people down for their own self worth is a bit one for me as well. They just have serious issues to bed to do that.


----------



## jessaragen (Oct 19, 2016)

people who have not a lot of things to do in real life?..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i found th most annoying type of ppl on the internet



Why do you hate me so much?


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't spend enough time on the internet to know any annoying people 

Although if you use Mei in Overwatch you're 11/10 annoying


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

narcissists and people who think theyre funny but theyre not


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> If they aren't American, I will tell them that we Americans have the freedom of speech. We should even be allowed to say stuff that aren't politically correct. I don't care about what the world wants.
> 
> But the problem with SJWs is that they don't respect our freedoms. They think their emotions are more important. That is clearly un-American.



I find people going on about "freedom of speech" online is  bit annoying tbh lmao T-T


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> If they aren't American, I will tell them that we Americans have the freedom of speech. We should even be allowed to say stuff that aren't politically correct. I don't care about what the world wants.
> 
> But the problem with SJWs is that they don't respect our freedoms. They think their emotions are more important. That is clearly un-American.



This is the biggest load of crap I've read in ages. You should run for president.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> This is the biggest load of crap I've read in ages. You should run for president.



I have no motivations or intentions to do so, and I'm too young to run for office.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Also w a t not every SJW is American lmaoo 

---

Ahem...there's another thing I find annoying: people who believe everything revolves around them / their country ahah


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

People who purposely spell things wrong and use little to no punctuation in order to look "cool" or whatever their intention is. 
Please at least attempt to type in English. It hurts my head trying to decode your posts.


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Americans who say "I speak American, its totally different from English"


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans who say "I speak American, its totally different from English"



I didn't know people did this. That's hilarious.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Corrie said:


> People who purposely spell things wrong and use little to no punctuation in order to look "cool" or whatever their intention is.
> Please at least attempt to type in English. It hurts my head trying to decode your posts.



Ah yeah "ppl hu Type liek this !!" make me cry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans who say "I speak American, its totally different from English"



I dunno why exactly, but this reminds me of the:

Your in American, speak English 

thing //shrug


----------



## moonford (Oct 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I didn't know people did this. That's hilarious.



Its really sad.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 19, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans who say "I speak American, its totally different from English"



no one says that?...


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 19, 2016)

Keemstar, nuff said


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans who say "I speak American, its totally different from English"



Sometimes, I do like to joke about the way non-Americans spell differently, but I wouldn't be a nazi about how they say certain words or spell certain words.

One of the interesting differences is that Americans lack u's in their words, but they have a lot of z's. Add to that, they also pronounce z differently. Americans say zee (Z-E-E), but others say zed (Z-E-D). It doesn't matter how they say it or spell it when they go online.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 19, 2016)

People who spam Brewster's Cafe with pointless threads.


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 19, 2016)

People who cite laws without knowing what they mean as well as the context in which they were made and people who think one place is insanely better than another when they haven't been to either.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 19, 2016)

The most annoying ppl on the internet is 11 year old so called hackers.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 19, 2016)

Shattered said:


> The most annoying ppl on the internet is 11 year old so called hackers.


Tell me about it. Like, no, you can't hack with inspect element you stupid kid lol

also, these people in the youtube comment section REALLY annoy me:


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

athiests

you know the ones


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> athiests
> 
> you know the ones



The ones that hear that someone believes in a certain religion and immediately lectures them on why they're wrong, then afterwards say they "totally roasted" them? I have some at my school, ugh. Like, I don't care what you believe (or don't believe), but don't shove it down my throat.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> The ones that hear that someone believes in a certain religion and immediately lectures them on why they're wrong, then afterwards say they "totally roasted" them? I have some at my school, ugh. Like, I don't care what you believe (or don't believe), but don't shove it down my throat.



that and the ones that go out of the way to let you know they're an athiest
or think they're "smarter" than others just because of the one fact that they're an athiest

etc


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 20, 2016)

People that complain about spam threads all the while contributing to them with a witty one-liner. Not only are you giving the OP attention by doing so but you are also bumping the thread to the top of the page. On a older forum I went to, commenting on spam posts was actually against the site rules as it created more things for the moderators to clean up when they went to delete a thread.


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 20, 2016)

Jacob Sartorious.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2016)

jokes on you, we're all annoying


----------



## moonford (Oct 20, 2016)

nvll said:


> athiests
> 
> you know the ones



Ahem *reddit* ahem...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> People who spam Brewster's Cafe with pointless threads.



This is SO funny. XD
Aren't they the worst?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 20, 2016)

A little late to the convo but whats a SJW


----------



## teto (Oct 20, 2016)

kayleee said:


> A little late to the convo but whats a SJW



social justice warrior. basically the salty ones on tumblr tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 20, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who spam Brewster's Cafe with pointless threads.



isnt that the whole point of brewster though? in fact, i find it weirder that ppl are posting political stuff here.


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2016)

Spear said:


> isnt that the whole point of brewster though? in fact, i find it weirder that ppl are posting political stuff here.



"Discuss anything not related to other board topics. *Today's current events*, movies, music, etc. Anything goes, so have fun here! Forum rules still apply."

Spam is more Basement-y if you ask me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2016)

kayleee said:


> A little late to the convo but whats a SJW



I may not have answered first, but I have more of an extent to it.

Like what Delishush said, SJW is short for "social justice warrior". Social justice warriors are people who support censorship of everyday words, images, and practices that could potentially offend racial minorities, non-Christians, LGBT, women, poor, obese, and people foreign to the United States, but they take it to extreme cases. No, I'm not referring to the big stuff people consider widely offensive (like slurs, stereotypes, and discrimination). I'm talking little things, like imitation of cultures, references to Christianity, stuff that are irrelevant to other cultures, stuff that would provoke jealously, and stuff that make sense only to the majority groups. Bascially what they call "microaggressions". The problem here is that they only appeal to the groups of people like I listed before and would take it to the extreme, while supporting oppression of what had dominance over American society in the 1900's (whites, men, Christians, rich, and American-born people). Yet, whatever they support censorship of, most of the people they try to appeal to don't even support it. Only the more emotionally fragile people would support it. They also support promotion of diversity in public places and media (which isn't censorship). Diversity isn't a problem. It's when you're forced to promote it that's a problem. They don't even care about practical decisions that would improve a business or movie. In addition, they can be huge hypocrites. For example, they don't want you to say anything that is minorly offensive to LGBT, but they would say majorly offensive things to heterosexuals and cisgendered people. Another example is that they would constantly pull the race card when looking for racial issues in general is racist itself.

And yes, they are mostly the Tumblr community, but not all Tumblr users are SJWs, and not all SJWs even use the internet. I did say stuff about freedom of speech earlier, but I wasn't getting the idea of what it really means. Even so, I don't want people complaining about what I write. I hope my definition is adequate.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

Special snowflakes, trolls, and most fandoms.


----------



## TARDISMouse (Oct 21, 2016)

The people who act like their opinion is the only valid one and gripe at people who think otherwise.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 21, 2016)

Women who's into exposing themselves in blog thing and went too far.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2016)

People Who Type Like This


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

Heyden said:


> People Who Type Like This



yeah, unless it's like a title of something I don't get why people do that.

@redtropicalfish.. yeah all those blogger ladies are so annoying and they all p much act the same.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

Heyden said:


> People Who Type Like This


Lol! I'm guilty of that sometimes while I'm texting. I'm not sure why or how, but my phone sometimes randomly sets itself to do that and I don't know how to shut it off. Thank goodness it only happens when I'm texting family. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Lol! I'm guilty of that sometimes while I'm texting. I'm not sure why or how, but my phone sometimes randomly sets itself to do that and I don't know how to shut it off. Thank goodness it only happens when I'm texting family. xD



Turn off the dictionary thing or just press the shift button so it types in small letters?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Turn off the dictionary thing or just press the shift button so it types in small letters?



I do the shift thing but I have to do it for every word when it's stuck like that so it wastes time having to do that while texting in a hurry. xD
At least I haven't done it here (on the internet) yet. Lol!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who spam Brewster's Cafe with pointless threads.



This is funny coming from you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> This is funny coming from you



That's pretty brutal, but Trump is annoying. Even my pet apples hate him a lot.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 21, 2016)

Ewww I forgot about beauty guru youtubers.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 21, 2016)

ehh i dont watch a lot of beauty gurus but whats wrong with them?


----------



## moonford (Oct 21, 2016)

Spear said:


> ehh i dont watch a lot of beauty gurus but whats wrong with them?



Nothing much.

Most beauty gurus i know are just boring and really fake, which makes them annoying to me.


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nothing much.
> 
> Their just boring and really fake, which makes them annoying to me.



Thanks for grouping up thousands of people into one stereotype. Most beauty gurus that are not massively sponsored are actually not fake and just enjoy makeup. Might be more fair of you to do more research.


----------



## moonford (Oct 21, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Thanks for grouping up thousands of people into one stereotype. Most beauty gurus that are not massively sponsored are actually not fake and just enjoy makeup. Might be more fair of you to do more research.



Most beauty gurus I know.
Sorry to those beauty guru's who do the makeup tutorials for their fans.

I should have specified.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

People who repeatedly ask for your age. I met this guy on this one website, and he kept asking me repeatedly what my age was (he asked me this like five or more times)...and when I asked why, he said that he "just wanted to know" or something like that. I don't mind people asking my age, but if they ask it repeatedly then yeah.


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 21, 2016)

like literally almost every youtuber especially leafy


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2016)

I hate ppl in groups chats where ur talking abt something and they come in and change the subject disregarding what u said


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 21, 2016)

The most annoying person to me is the "I have this certain opinion so all I'm going to do is post about it and make sure you know this is my stance and try to convince everyone else my opinion is the only right opinion" type. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but just because you have one doesn't mean everyone needs to constantly hear about it.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 22, 2016)

Ooh I could go on forever with these.
People who scam, or steal, people who cheat and pretend like they're amazing at the game but they just hack it all, and people who harass you for no reason and fake people that only 'like' things to go with the trend to name a few.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

People who comment on everything single thing you say negatively, just because they dislike/hate you.

Does it make you feel better or something?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who comment on everything single thing you say negatively, just because they dislike/hate you.



I hate those people too. That is considered harassment after all.

Did you know that in Little Big Planet 2, the boo rating was removed for that reason? You may not have heard of LBP, but people used the boo rating to downvote all levels made by one creator because of some conflict they had with the creator. Yet, the rating was for constructive criticism only. But nope, it's been used as a tool of hate while never contributing to the criticism system at all.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 22, 2016)

Social justice warriors, rabid fandoms (that is to say most of them), Tumblrites, there's a lot of good candidates.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who comment on everything single thing you say negatively, just because they dislike/hate you.



Yeah and always try to start a flame war/troll response when write you back, ugh.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 23, 2016)

People who hate things for no other reason besides for it being popular.

Also those people who spout unoriginal, tired memes at every chance they get even if it has no relevance whatsoever

those people who like to spark up arguments (particularly about religion) in the youtube comments section


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Also those people who spout unoriginal, tired memes at every chance they get even if it has no relevance whatsoever



Yeah and those who go spam Harambe in particular. Do they even know the full story smh


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 23, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> people who think having a disability or illness gives them a right to do whatever they want without respect for others



Or being apart of a marginalized community. Proceed to be abusive, get called out/exposed for said abuse and play the victim card. Typical crybully BS.

Example: "Oh my god how dare you misgender me you disgusting cishet piece of ****! *DIE DIE DIE DIE ****ING DIE*! *gets a warning, comic is posted that accurately depicts abuse* BUT I'M A MAN!"

Yeah, like being triggered/a transexual gives you a license to be a ****ty person.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Or being apart of a marginalized community. Proceed to be abusive, get called out/exposed for said abuse and play the victim card. Typical crybully BS.
> 
> Example: "Oh my god how dare you misgender me you disgusting cishet piece of ****! *DIE DIE DIE DIE ****ING DIE*! *gets a warning, comic is posted that accurately depicts abuse* BUT I'M A MAN!"
> 
> Yeah, like being triggered/a transexual gives you a license to be a ****ty person.



Yeah I agree, those people are really.. wasting their time on whining. If someone uses the wrong pronoun (by mistake, and especially if they asked you) just correct them politely or ignore it. Throwing these fusses are just making you a very annoying person. I don't want to be homophobic with this and I respect that you might want respect too but seriously being eg. a trans person or such doesn't entitle you to act like a butt because someone say he instead of she or whatever and being toxic to cis/other people in general.

But yeah, victim card using persons are always annoying.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2016)

extremists from both sides of the political spectrum


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2016)

People who try to cover up their bigotry by acting like they're fighting against "dem evil ess jay double-yews!!!111"


----------



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2016)

People who tell you to stop doing something cause it bugs only them. Like girl, I'm not switching my ways to please only you kthnx.


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2016)

*******s, weaboos, and people who genuinely believe being PC is a bad thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

To those who find anti-sjws annoying, I have a question. Do you actually dislike them because they actually oppose silencing people, believe that people should be mature, and defend or allow what you call "microagressions", or do you dislike them because they complain about SJWs all the time and bring in the SJW card repeatedly and/or at the wrong times?

For the second reason, I don't blame you. As much as I find SJWs annoying and un-American, it's not worth complaining about them all the time or everywhere you go. Back on GameFAQs, I saw many censorship topics on the Wii U, complaining about the censorship of games and being extreme about it. The immature users there even accuse Nintendo of America for "being SJW", when the content being censored in American dubs of these games is considered illegal in America. They also complained about SJWs when Undertale was winning Best Game Ever on GameFAQs. I know these people are bad, but it doesn't mean you can rant about them all the time or pull in the SJW card on necessary censorship.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

Most people on social media. For the love of god, live a little. You don't need to document your whole life. I don't thi nk these people are actually aware that nobody actually cares.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Most people on social media. For the love of god, live a little. You don't need to document your whole life. I don't thi nk these people are actually aware that nobody actually cares.



This, and people who put up like large galleries if someone died.. Like do you really need all your random friends to know that that you hardly met IRL... I mean is it hard to tell your family members like your gran died without actually sharing it online. Show some respect jeebus.

To be honest, anti-SJW people are often way more mature than the actual SJW people themselves for a lot of reasons...


----------



## Franny (Oct 24, 2016)

ppl who always go "i hate this thing" on a picture of something
like it could be a cat and people go "i hate cats"
ok great no one asked you sharen go back to posting about wine


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2016)

People who pretend to care when they know nothing about the person on the otherside and defend them even when they don't know the facts/ situation.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

People who literally 24*7 use country stereotypes and/or memes as soon as someone makes a country post. No I don't live in IKEA crispbread ABBA rapist haven or whatever **** people actually assume.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> People who literally 24*7 use country stereotypes and/or memes as soon as someone makes a country post. No I don't live in IKEA crispbread ABBA rapist haven or whatever **** people actually assume.



Are you okay


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> Are you okay



yeah, all those country stereotype memes are just boring and overused af that they are not fun anymore.


----------



## ams (Oct 24, 2016)

People who have to respond to EVERY post that they even slightly disagree with. We need lower post limits.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

ams said:


> People who have to respond to EVERY post that they even slightly disagree with. We need lower post limits.



People who respond to every post, even with a "I don't know." Like, why did you post then?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> To those who find anti-sjws annoying, I have a question. Do you actually dislike them because they actually oppose silencing people, believe that people should be mature, and defend or allow what you call "microagressions", or do you dislike them because they complain about SJWs all the time and bring in the SJW card repeatedly and/or at the wrong times?
> 
> For the second reason, I don't blame you. As much as I find SJWs annoying and un-American, it's not worth complaining about them all the time or everywhere you go. Back on GameFAQs, I saw many censorship topics on the Wii U, complaining about the censorship of games and being extreme about it. The immature users there even accuse Nintendo of America for "being SJW", when the content being censored in American dubs of these games is considered illegal in America. They also complained about SJWs when Undertale was winning Best Game Ever on GameFAQs. I know these people are bad, but it doesn't mean you can rant about them all the time or pull in the SJW card on necessary censorship.



arent u kind of... actually... complaining about the Big Bag SJW of Tumblr dot com .. all the time ..

n i hate anti sjw bc they suck and usually just like bullying ppl hahah


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 24, 2016)

Save your breath Apple, there's no reasoning with social justice crybabies, the severely mentally ill, or dysfunctional, edgy teenagers living at home with mommy and daddy who have no understanding of how the world works. Or all of the above. 



Byngo said:


> extremists from both sides of the political spectrum



Good example. World must be awfully simple when viewed in black & white.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Good example. World must be awfully simple when viewed in black & white.



clearly you have me figured out


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 24, 2016)

- people who think their opinion is the only 'correct' opinion and are totally closed to the idea of public debate and compromise
- anyone who gets triggered by just looking at them or saying hi to them, like chill it's just the internet lol
- those who selectively target specific people and pick apart what they say and justify their apparent errors with the ****tiest logic ever just to be edgy and cool
- anyone who tries too hard to be edgy and cool, which in the end makes them look immature

and last but not least, kids and preteens who aren't mature enough to use the internet.  their parents should put some limits on their devices or something.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Save your breath Apple, there's no reasoning with social justice crybabies, the severely mentally ill, or dysfunctional, edgy teenagers living at home with mommy and daddy who have no understanding of how the world works. Or all of the above.



Thanks for the advice. Even communists are easier to get along with. The ideology is bad, but at least they don't complain all the time and aren't for PC.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 24, 2016)

Byngo said:


> clearly you have me figured out



Didn't mean you were one of 'em, just liked what you had to say. 



Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Even communists are easier to get along with. The ideology is bad, but at least they don't complain all the time and aren't for PC.



It's actually better now than it was earlier this year but as you can see some of them have stuck around.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

People who think they know everything about certain topics but actually don't know ****.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 24, 2016)

Corrie said:


> People who think they know everything about certain topics but actually don't know ****.



Or even worse if you are of a specific sex/skin color you automatically have no valid opinion. How the hell are you supposed to have an actual discussion with thinking like that?


Spoiler: meme


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Or even worse if you are of a specific sex/skin color you automatically have no valid opinion. How the hell are you supposed to have an actual discussion with thinking like that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: meme



Yes! I legit just saw someone comment about how they couldn't comment about the LGBT+ community because they are straight. How does that make any sense? It doesn't. 

That mentality isn't helping what is separating us. People want equality but how are we supposed to push in the right direction if we are still being put into sections?


----------



## moonford (Oct 25, 2016)

People who mention someone's skin colour to describe them and put them down.


" You remind of those white boys on Tumblr, trash"

Why?

What does it have to do with anything?
White ≠ Personality
Black ≠ Personality
Hispanic ≠ Personality
Asian ≠ Personality

Are you basing someone's personality on their skin colour? If so then you're nothing more than an idiot.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't get bothered by people online. If I don't like it, I avoid and ignore it. And I'm grown enough to not throw a tantrum if I do come across them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2016)

People that view me negatively or find me annoying because of my beliefs. I also don't like people that support posts that attack me. Look, I may be stricter on issues of maturity and more defensive of basic freedoms, but I'm not a bully who harasses people who couldn't agree with me or lash out at people for having different opinions. I don't like baiting or picking fights. That's not what I do.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 26, 2016)

this topic is highly amusing. 

I hate trolls. I don't understand how anyone can act like a complete jerk to other people on the internet because they think it's amusing. what a sad existence.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

People who can't tell you straight out to shut up or stop taking about something etc. Rather than actually being fair and telling you they randomly ignore you or just "quit the friendship" or something. Come on, I'm an adult you can tell me if you think I'm bothering you without being afraid of hurting me. I've heard worse things just saying.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 26, 2016)

People who think that everyone who enjoys Kpop = koreaboo or have a problem with Kpop while being an obvious weeb
Especially when you don't know the person at all?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah yes and old people supposed to be mature but still thinking everything they say gotta be right without reflecting what they said for a minute


----------



## moonford (Oct 26, 2016)

People who try to cover up their idiotic claims, racism and hate with.... "Its just my onion, I respect your onion so you have to respect my onion, you meany!"


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 26, 2016)

sjws, raceist pricks, feminazis radical christians, children.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 26, 2016)

Whiny youngsters, incredibly biased people, SJWs


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 26, 2016)

SJW's that think they are always right no matter what, and go out of their way to ruin your life and attack you because you triggered them some how.


----------



## moonford (Oct 26, 2016)

People who use the words "triggered", " trigger" or "triggering", in almost every sentence they write. 

"I am so triggered, omg. ;("

A trigger is a traumatic experience, you do know that right?
Experience it, then come back to me and realize what it truly feels like. 

This is mostly aimed at sulky and uneducated teens, I feel like I have to clarify everything I say because I'm so bad at explaining things. XF


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Anime fanatics that spam their ships and opinions no one cares about everywhere. Yeah we get you like anime you don't have to be 1337 and watch 56 series everyday.


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 26, 2016)

People who post their ships and/or fandoms everywhere (even when it's not wanted), people who make no sense when they write and people who have no manners.


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 26, 2016)

Stereotypical basic, white, popular mean girls. There's a gang of at least 30 of them in my grade and it makes want to die everytime I interact with them 0/10


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 26, 2016)

I've got a good one. People who see themselves as a knight in shining armor when they're actually the Thought Police wasting their energy on policing 'incorrect' commentary/thought-crime on the internet...rather than focusing on championing needed reforms IRL. Moral vanity over bettering outcomes for others, slacktivism at its finest.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 26, 2016)

People who refuse to surrender in a League of Legends match when there's clearly no winning, and no chance of coming back.


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> *People who think that everyone who enjoys Kpop = koreaboo or have a problem with Kpop while being an obvious weeb
> Especially when you don't know the person at all?*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



oml this 100%


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 27, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> People who think that everyone who enjoys Kpop = koreaboo or have a problem with Kpop while being an obvious weeb
> Especially when you don't know the person at all?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



But then on the opposite side, it annoys me when young kids think they know everything when the chances are they just haven't had the life experience and maturity to know as much as they think. Even with everything I'd been through by the time I was 16 I still didn't know anywhere near as much about things as I do now. See it quite a lot on here with there being so many young members, coming out with controversial things when they won't have had much experience of what they're trying to argue about.

Passive aggressive people who think they're very clever on the internet really annoy me as well. There was a thread on here some months ago discussing some sensitive issues, I wrote a response to the original poster and had somebody reply to me thinking they were very smart correcting an auto correct my phone made and talking about a situation they had no idea about as if they were law experts, when clearly they were not. And then it was me who had an issue when I pulled them up on it  they wouldn't do it in real life as they'd get their answer. Anonymity really makes some people feel brave


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> People who think that everyone who enjoys Kpop = koreaboo or have a problem with Kpop while being an obvious weeb
> Especially when you don't know the person at all?



Some people are just a bit too loudmouthed and displaying everything they love everywhere so probably why. As long as they show their love in moderation and not being too loud I don't care but yeah I've seen enough "koreaboos" so, yeah.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 27, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> But then on the opposite side, it annoys me when young kids think they know everything when the chances are they just haven't had the life experience and maturity to know as much as they think. Even with everything I'd been through by the time I was 16 I still didn't know anywhere near as much about things as I do now. See it quite a lot on here with there being so many young members, coming out with controversial things when they won't have had much experience of what they're trying to argue about.



Pretty sure we have all been the same way at that age. Only when you're older it's much more obvious how full of **** they actually are for the reason you pointed out. On the flip side I know peers who have done effectively nothing with their lives and act the same way, your mileage may vary.



Sheila said:


> Some people are just a bit too loudmouthed and displaying everything they love everywhere so probably why. As long as they show their love in moderation and not being too loud I don't care



This is pretty much my #1 problem with fandoms in general, next to "OH MY GOD YOU LIKE THIS CHARACTER MORE? **** YOU!!!"


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

^Yeah indeed. I'm not saying I was a better weeb when I was 14 but still I have grown out of that long time ago. Sure I can still enjoy some older (and very few newer) Japanese artists but I don't proclaim my love everywhere. And since my music taste nowadays is even more obscure I only fangirl with people who knows me


----------



## Invisible again (Oct 27, 2016)

For me, it's people who don't know how to make a decent tutorial video. They're either children who don't know what they're doing while over complicating things, or they're people who obviously have no clue what they're talking about while trying to sound professional. I tried watching a tutorial about how to remix a song, and the lady in the video didn't even know how to use the program properly! All she did was record her voice and raise the speed and volume. That's not a remix, lady. And the poor people in the comments were so confused by her video. Like, c'mon. If you don't know what you're doing or talking about, don't pretend to be an expert and make a freaking tutorial video and embarrass yourself on the internet.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 27, 2016)

"it's not the nx anymore it's the switch"
look at when they said that you idiot


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

First world feminists, people who judge things they don't understand, transtrenders, most of Tumblr


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know if it's as common today but back when I was a wee teenager those incredibly hardcore Japanese/Korean music fans were around who were incredibly elitist and pretty much demanded you to know like every members' birthday and blood group or real name of your favorite band or you were not a "true" fan.

Like no I don't give a hoot let me enjoy the music goddamnit.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2016)

SJWs and neckbeards(aka fedora guys, bronies, or good guys)

Like literally just stay away from me.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> First world feminists



Agreed, they don't care for anybody other than themselves. Feminism has already served its purpose in the West anyway. Nowadays it's pretty much -


Spoiler: hurrrr














KaydeeKrunk said:


> SJWs and neckbeards(aka fedora guys, bronies, or good guys)
> 
> Like literally just stay away from me.



_*Laboriously breathes upon approach while tipping fedora, stands a foot away*_

HEY GUYS DID YOU SEE THE SEASON 6 FINALE?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Agreed, they don't care for anybody other than themselves. Feminism has already served its purpose in the West anyway. Nowadays it's pretty much -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hurrrr



Yep, that's pretty much true about feminism today. They act like they're getting oppressed at nothing harmful.

I also don't like the white men who complain about being oppressed in cases when women or non-whites are treated as equally as them because "they couldn't have all the power". No, you're not oppressed when people are being treated equally. You're only oppressing people when you're in power, but believing that only your group should have the power. Basically, all extremes are bad, whether if whites or non-whites have all the power, if men or women have all the power, if Christians or non-Christians have all the power, if heterosexuals or homosexuals have all the power, if cisgender or transgender have all the power, or if Americans or foreigners have all the power. When you treat people equally, you really are giving everyone equal opportunity to choose what jobs, houses, or schools to go to, equal quality of facilities and commercial services, and same proportion of reward and punishment based on the goods or bads they do.


----------



## moonford (Oct 29, 2016)

People who make jokes about a dead Gorilla. :'(

The Harambe memes need to leave.


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2016)

People who make fun of other people for a living.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

People Who Write Like This And Use xD All The Time

People who spam youtube comment sections with old memes and "I'm early, lemme think of a joke"

Fandom members that bring ships into everything (see- one direction fans)

People who act like they know everything, until you do a quick google search and they're completely wrong (My favourites are the ones that _still_ say they're right when you give them the evidence that they're wrong)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 30, 2016)

Sej said:


> People who make fun of other people for a living.




Yeah, this gets to me a little as well. I do think people can be funny and witty without having to bring others into it and I know of many who are able to do just that. But I can think of a few who can only get a laugh by being a bit outrageous, might not even be as bad if they were actually funny but most of the time it's just insulting.


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

There's so many. I hate ALL people trying to push some opinion on someone else, like VEGANS. Also extreme supporters of any political views, tumblr people, people who are way too easily hurt. Also people who are not white that get SUPER upset when white people do anything. (sorry, i just do not think having braids is racist/cultural appropriation)


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 30, 2016)

The people who say things that are wrong about America, like, It's the land of the free, it's safe, etc. because it's not those things.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 30, 2016)

TBH, most tumblr people. You can't seem to say ANYTHING anymore without someone getting offended over literally nothing. I will have no problems with someone's gender, sexuality etc as long as it isn't something completely ridiculous like "A gender easily influenced by music." Also people who try to force their opinions onto you like, people have opinions, get over it! (Shipping wars in fandoms specifically, those things get ugly real fast)
Basically what I'm trying to say is, why can't everyone just get along and not have to argue like toddlers over things?


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 31, 2016)

kids on tumblr who self-diagnose themselves with like 10 mental illnesses. 

personality disorders especially bother me - partly because i have one, but also because your personality is still evolving at 14, and hormones are running wild, so can you definitively say that you have one? psychiatrists won't diagnose them until at least 18 for good reason. (also people who think psychiatrists don't know what they're talking about - um, they've studied their whole life, and you've read a couple articles on webmd)

also kids who diagnose themselves with ptsd even though the most "traumatic" thing to happen to them was schoolyard drama and friendships falling out. like way to undermine people (especially kids) who have _actually_ experienced trauma, rape or abuse, and military veterans.

ugh it grinds my gears


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> kids on tumblr who self-diagnose themselves with like 10 mental illnesses.
> 
> personality disorders especially bother me - partly because i have one, but also because your personality is still evolving at 14, and hormones are running wild, so can you definitively say that you have one? psychiatrists won't diagnose them until at least 18 for good reason. (also people who think psychiatrists don't know what they're talking about - um, they've studied their whole life, and you've read a couple articles on webmd)
> 
> ...



yeah those people are annoying - especially how they act and how they "blame" it on whatever disorder they found on the webs -_-


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

People who feel they have to share their opinion everywhere and are addicted to posting in every single thread.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 31, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Agreed, they don't care for anybody other than themselves. Feminism has already served its purpose in the West anyway. Nowadays it's pretty much -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hurrrr
> ...



Ngl the art in that comic is really good


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 31, 2016)

Sheila said:


> yeah those people are annoying - especially how they act and how they "blame" it on whatever disorder they found on the webs -_-



they're so quick to call everyone "toxic" and "abusive", but of course anything they do isn't their fault, it's their "mental illness" that makes them do what they do

okaaaaay


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

people who get offended over everything, people who will attack you because they don't agree with you then play the victim.
hypocrites, the self diagnosers and people i just find really annoying lol the list could go on...

i'm genderfluid, if you don't get my pronouns right you're a sexist prick.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 1, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> they're so quick to call everyone "toxic" and "abusive", but of course anything they do isn't their fault, it's their "mental illness" that makes them do what they do
> 
> okaaaaay



Not to mention 99% said mental illness is self-diagnosed and they don't actually have it


----------



## Celine (Nov 1, 2016)

People who self-diagnose themselves with a mental illness they don't have for attention


----------



## Dogemon (Nov 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> People who feel they have to share their opinion everywhere and are addicted to posting in every single thread.



Careful, may offend someone!!1! No but really I don't usually care if they share their opinion, what is annoying is when it is the _same statement_ being repeated everywhere.


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Careful, may offend someone!!1! No but really I don't usually care if they share their opinion, what is annoying is when it is the _same statement_ being repeated everywhere.



Gonna have to make more tea 'cause you just spilled it all over the place


----------



## Irelia (Nov 1, 2016)

people part of the "phandom" 

oh the cringe


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> people part of the "phandom"
> 
> oh the cringe


i am really embarrassed to admit that i  was one of Those in 2012-2013..,.. now whenever i see one i die inside


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 2, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> people part of the "phandom"
> 
> oh the cringe



I sound really stupid, but what is "the phandom"? is that a specific type of fandom?... idk


----------



## Bowie (Nov 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I sound really stupid, but what is "the phandom"? is that a specific type of fandom?... idk



It's a name given to fans of "AmazingPhil" and "danisnotonfire" on YouTube.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 2, 2016)

Bowie said:


> It's a name given to fans of "AmazingPhil" and "danisnotonfire" on YouTube.



Oh.... if that's the case yep I agree


----------



## chaicow (Nov 2, 2016)

Internet trolls. I hate internet trolls. I also hate people who get super butt hurt over everything. I just hate the really rude and inconsiderate internet people


----------



## whatnamenow (Nov 2, 2016)

People who talk trash about other people talking trash about others.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

People who obsess over two normal men and ship them because they're good friends. Not creepy at all.


----------

